# (H) Blood angels (W) Cryx, Legion , $$$



## Killswitchlogic (Aug 2, 2011)

15 tac marines w/ 2 melta guns, 2 plasma pistols and an infernous pistol, 2 power fists
5 JP death company 
10 terminators (5 assault type, 5 space hulk terminators)
5 sanguinary guard
dante
2 chaplins
lemartes
a terminator librarian
astaroth
brother corbulo
gabrial seth
3 razorbacks 2 w/TL las, 1 w/las plas
2 rhinos
2 baal preds
land speeder
dread w/ assault cannon missile launcher
dread w/ assault cannon

This is a great start all you would need is a couple more marines and maybe mephiston.
I'm looking for an even trade in cryx or legion i will entertain other armies.Or 350$ this is valued at around 500$ I can show pictures. Please don't low ball me I'm in no hurry to get rid of the stuff I just lost interest in 40k and want to expand my PP collection thanks for looking


----------

